

Show HN: OpenGraph.io, a simple OpenGraph data parsing API - primeobsession
http://www.opengraph.io/

======
ranjeetbhatia
I want to use this service but there is an issue with for tweets you pick the
authors picture. I would expect the best picture will be the picture being
shared in the tweet. How can I contact you. I do not see any contact on the
website.

------
primeobsession
To add a bit of background, I needed an OpenGraph parser for a personal
project so I broke it off into a separate service.

The API takes in a URL and returns any OpenGraph data found along with some
inferred values based on the HTML content.

The main focus for the product was to get the commonly used OG fields so some
of the more obscure fields are ignored.

~~~
kolev
That's nice, but those who are interested in OGP would also want Schema.org,
so, to offer a commercially viable service, I think Schema.org is a must.

~~~
primeobsession
To tell you the truth I had never even thought about that but its a good idea.
Thanks!

------
AznHisoka
og:url property="something" or og:url nam="something" both works, have you
coded for that?

~~~
primeobsession
I'm not sure if I follow. I'm currently only looking at the value for content
attribute for a value. Are you saying that specifically 'nam=...' should work
or it should respect any attribute name?

~~~
AznHisoka
name= should work as well. Just asking because I never coded for that scenario
but found a web page that had that, and it's valid

